# test - is anybody else having problems



## BarCol (Oct 19, 2005)

seeing posts between August 19th and this one?  

help help I need my latest dose of the Panache saga......


----------



## Joe M (Oct 19, 2005)

Same problem here.


----------



## philemer (Oct 19, 2005)

Read the announcements on the main SA page. The last 60 days were accidentally deleted. Neil apologized. Let's start afresh. 

Phil


----------



## BarCol (Oct 20, 2005)

oops missed that one - Neil - s%^t happens    - 

A number of critical folders and files of mine at the office seem to have been _misplaced_ on the server in the last week as well..


----------

